# Java EE, kickstart my heart



## Bergtroll (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo mal wieder liebes Java-Forum,

dieses Topic ist eher eine Meinungs- und Orientierungsfrage. Also, ich muss so schnell wie möglich den Einstieg in JEE und ein entsprechendes Framework finden (Am liebsten Spring). Budget hierfür ist stark eingeschränkt :-D. Erfahrung mit Java und Eclipse RCP ausreichend vorhanden. Habt Ihr einen heißen Tipp zu einem umfassenden Leitfaden? Was war rückblickend euer wichtigstes Werk zum Thema?

Viele Grüße,
Bergtroll


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2010)

"JEE" sind mal eben ein paar dutzend APIs, selbiges gilt für Spring (in seiner gänze).

Was genau willst du denn machen?


----------



## gman (7. Sep 2010)

Hi,

für eine "Einführung" in JEE (genauer in Java EE 6) empfehle ich dir dies hier:

Beginning Java EE 6

Der Autor geht da exemplarisch alles durch was zu Java EE gehört. Dadurch kann er natürlich nicht
alles erschöpfend behandeln, aber es hilft einem schon ziemlich auf die Sprünge ;-)

Hilft natürlich nicht viel wenn das Budget beschränkt ist (hab ich fast überlesen) aber vielleicht
gibts das Buch ja in einer Bücherei in deiner Nähe?


----------



## bronks (8. Sep 2010)

Bergtroll hat gesagt.:


> ... Also, ich muss so schnell wie möglich den Einstieg in JEE ...


Stellt sich die wichtiste Frage: JEE entsprechend welcher Spec. und vor allem für welchen Zweck. Sonst könnte es Dir passieren, daß Du Dich tage- bzw. wochenlang mit etwas beschäftigst und es Dir absolut nichts bringt. 

Seit ich vor ein Minuten Gmans empfehlung für ein Buch zu EE6 gelesen habe, läuft mir immernoch der Frost auf dem Rücken herum.


----------



## Bergtroll (8. Sep 2010)

Hintergrund ist, dass ich ein interessantes Jobangebot erhalten habe wo soweit alles passt, sofern ich bis in etwa 4 Wochen ausreichend Kenntnisse in JEE vorweisen kann. Was als ausreichend betrachtet wird, werde ich wohl erst im Vor-Ort Gespräch erfahren. Es handelt sich jedenfalls nicht um eine Senior Stelle, so dass ich zumindest versuchen will, ob es machbar ist, diese ausreichenden Kenntnisse für JEE in 4 Wochen zu erwerben. Da ich mich durch etwas unvorhergesehene Ereignisse in widrigen Umstände befinde, ist es mir im Übrigen auch sehr wichtig DAS es machbar ist. Wenn ihr meint es ist unmöglich innerhalb von vier Wochen halbwegs produktiv zu sein, dann wäre das allerdings auch ein hilfreiches Statement .

Bücher, Tutorials und Onlinetexte lesen ist nicht das Problem, aber ob Sie gut sind weiß man ja leider immer erst hinterher. Deswegen meine Frage an alle Leute im Hinterher. Mit all eurer Erfahrung, wenn ihr nochmal neu einsteigen müsstet, wie würdet ihr anfangen? Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen, da ich ja noch nicht weis was mich im Detail erwartet...

Viele Grüße
Bergtroll

P.S. Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Beiträge, allerdings würde mich interessieren, was mit GMans Empfehlung nicht in Ordnung ist?


----------



## bronks (8. Sep 2010)

Bergtroll hat gesagt.:


> ... JEE in 4 Wochen ...


Ich denke nicht, daß das für Dich ein großes Problem darstellen wird. 



Bergtroll hat gesagt.:


> ... P.S. Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Beiträge, allerdings würde mich interessieren, was mit GMans Empfehlung nicht in Ordnung ist?


In dem Buch geht es EE6, was in Produktion niemand einsetzt, da zu neu und entsprechend abenteuerlich. In EE5 werden einige Sachen viel umständlicher gemacht. Es ist m.E. schwieriger und deutlich verwirrender, wenn man sich erst EE6 reinzieht und dann EE5 verwenden muß, als umgekehrt.


----------



## homer65 (8. Sep 2010)

Also, wenn du ehrlich bist, dann hast du jetzt gar keine Ahnung von JEE.
Und in vier Wochen wirst du immer noch keine Ahnung haben.
Diesen Standpunkt kannst du durchaus im Vorstellungsgespräch vertreten.
Trotzdem Kopf hoch. Es ist schließlich so, das Arbeitgeber überhaupt nicht verlangen, das ein Bewerber alle gewünschten Qualifikationen hatt.
Das sie dich eingeladen haben zeigt ja schon, das sie ein gewisses Interesse an dir haben, obwohl du keine Ahnung von JEE hast.
Du solltest dir das nicht kaputtmachen, indem du irgentwelche Kenntnisse erfindest, von denen sich im Gespräch herausstellst, das du sie gar nicht hast.
Du kannst doch einfach sagen, das du eben bisher noch nichts mit JEE zu tun hattest, aber das du wissbegierig bist und gerne etwas Neues lernen möchtest.


----------



## bronks (8. Sep 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Also, wenn du ehrlich bist, dann hast du jetzt gar keine Ahnung von JEE.
> Und in vier Wochen wirst du immer noch keine Ahnung haben.
> Diesen Standpunkt kannst du durchaus im Vorstellungsgespräch vertreten ...


Mach doch die Leute hier nicht so fertig.  JEE ist doch nur ein Hilfsmittel, welches den Entwickler und Programmierer effizienteres Arbeiten ermöglichen soll. Das wichtigste dabei ist m.E., die Patterns zu verstehen und beim Rest kann man sich mit CheatSheets anfangs ausreichend helfen. Und zwischen [Hab schon zwei kleine Apps gebaut] und [Hab keine Ahnung davon] liegt der Unterschied, welcher die Wissbegierigkeit des Kandidaten bestätigt. Einfach damit herumspielen würde ich empfehlen ...


----------



## maki (8. Sep 2010)

Sehe das ähnlich wie Homer65, würde aber sagen, dass er in 4 Wochen sehr verwirrt sein wird 

Erschwerend ist wirklich dass Bergtroll keine Ahnung hat was von JEE wichtig ist für ihn.
Wenn er bis dahin eine Mini-WebApp baut und sich mit der Servlet Spek. vertraut macht, könnte dass aber wirklich einen großen Unterschied für den zukünftigen Arbeitgeber machen, daher kann ich bronks da zustimmen.
Kann natürlich sein dass ihm das gar nichts in der Praxis hilft, weil er u.U. nur mit JPA, EJB3 etc. zu tun haben wird in der Arbeit.
Spring ist wieder eine etwas andere Baustelle...

Bergtroll, versuche doch herauszufinden worum es geht, sonst kannst du dich nicht wirklich Zielgerichtet vorbereiten, das wäre ungefähr so als ob du den gesamten Duden für ein Diktat erlernen würdest.


----------



## homer65 (9. Sep 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Bergtroll, versuche doch herauszufinden worum es geht, sonst kannst du dich nicht wirklich Zielgerichtet vorbereiten, das wäre ungefähr so als ob du den gesamten Duden für ein Diktat erlernen würdest.



Das Beispiel mit dem Duden finde ich gut. 
Die Schreibweise eines einzelnen Wortes herauszufinden ist einfach, aber es sind so viele Worte.
Das ist mit JEE so ähnlich. Es gibt halt viele Spezifikationen.
@Bertroll
Vielleicht kannst du dir ja erst mal einen kleinen Teilbereich angucken. Wie wäre es z.B. mit Servlets? Da könntest du in vier Wochen eine kleine Beispielanwendung programmieren.


----------



## Bergtroll (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben Leute,

vielen Dank schonmal für die angregende Diskussion. Es gibt wohl grundsätzlich zwei Bereiche zur Auswahl, weil ich im Falle des Falles weitervermittelt würde. Das eine wäre Finanzindustrie (grenzt die Sache wohl nicht wirklich ein...), das andere Projektarbeit zur Entwicklung für ein neues Web 2.0 Portal (??). Ich denke, dass ich an Zweiterem mehr Spaß hätte zum Einstieg.

Ich habe in der guten Wiki (Wie haben die Menschen eigentlich vor Erfindung des INets gelernt und studiert :-D ?) ein bisschen den :rtfm: gemacht. Servlets scheinen dafür auch das richtige Thema zu sein.

Ich hoffe übrigens, dass es in der Praxis hilft auch wenn ich was ganz anderes machen müsste. Immerhin hälts ja das rostige Hirn am laufen und irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Und das war bisher immer so mein Problem. Kaum habe ich von JEE gelesen wurde ich von 1.000 zusätzlichen Begriffen überrollt so dass ich das Gefühl hat, dass man entweder alles gleichzeitig lernen muss oder es gleich lassen kann. Deswegen hab ichs bisher immer vertagt


----------

